# Tetras Won't Eat Flakes



## mitchfish9 (Apr 30, 2012)

They need to get used to their new home for a while sometimes, if not i would switch to a high quality pellet soon.


----------



## tylergvolk (Jun 17, 2012)

I restricted the flow and they were much more comfortable. They are eating now.Thank you.


----------



## Jeff5614 (Dec 29, 2005)

Most tetras don't naturally feed at the surface. Just take a pinch of flakes and swish them into the water.


----------



## clayman65 (May 6, 2012)

My serpae tetras never come to the surface to eat. They wait for the food to sink down to them.


----------



## fusiongt (Nov 7, 2011)

I use prongs to get the flakes out and then before I let them go (or while they're still in their container) I crush them up as I feel some flakes are way too big. I let them go and then I give it a tap downwards so the fish can see it. As they get comfortable, I think they'll come to the surface to get it, but until then, you can give it a tap so the flakes go down and you can watch them eat.


----------



## 150EH (Dec 6, 2004)

They will sink after a few minute but be sure not to over feed, plus moving back from the tank slowly might help until they feel comfortable.


----------



## tylergvolk (Jun 17, 2012)

Swishing the flakes around a in the water made the flakes sink and stepping back made them more comfortable. Thanks all.


----------

